# Enlighten Me Please



## saladshooter (Jul 16, 2020)

Is this just a couple guys going at it? Or is this tank special? It's a beautiful tank with nice decals for sure..but it's entering jewel tank territory it seems.









						VINTAGE PRE WAR SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE TANK 1930'S ORIGINAL MEN'S BICYCLE PART  | eBay
					

It has the original paint. The door hinge and latch work properly. There are no dents in the tank.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 16, 2020)

Looks like more than just 2 bidders. 

Currently someone willing to trade 2 shares of Tesla for it.    Prices going up all across the board these days...


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

VINTAGE PRE WAR SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE BICYCLE FRAME 1930'S ORIGINAL MEN'S BIKE  | eBay
					

The serial number is at the bottom of the crank. The number is R6327.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Seller also has listed the frame for it. Multiple bids on that.  Ad says he will be listing the other parts soon.  Was a good bike and he will probably make a killing.
So every bike, boy's included. will be parted?  Then every collector will have a pile of mismatched parts?  Then the hobby will be all about finding the original parts for each bike?
Sounds like fun


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 16, 2020)

Can't be too many originals around this nice, so I guess if you have to have it...


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2020)

Curious to see the other parts when they come up. Looks like it was a great original bike from the frame and the tank. There hasn't been any prior parts sold from the bike.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2020)

Sounds like seller may be having a friend keeping the bidding going.At the end of the sale the friend[winner] doesnt pay and the second "winner" gets a shot at getting it.lol ??


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2020)

seller looks like a lock and knife collector. It's a great tank, but...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2020)

For that price you could buy a whole complete bike like I just did....crazy 3500 or more I think some of you guys are right friends are keeping the building high


----------



## John G04 (Jul 16, 2020)

Schwinn people sure are crazy


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Schwinn people sure are crazy




Probably a Colson person wanting to convert. Bless me Father for I have sinned.  lmao


----------



## John G04 (Jul 16, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Probably a Colson person wanting to convert. Bless me Father for I have sinned.  lmao





Possibly @fordmike65 is the bidder?


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 16, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Possibly @fordmike65 is the bidder?




It’s not a girl’s bike... so count Mike out!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> It’s not a girl’s bike... so count Mike out!




Oh not so quick at assuming that he's out of the picture.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> It’s not a girl’s bike... so count Mike out!



Punched below the belt ! Ouch.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 16, 2020)

vincev said:


> Punched below the belt ! Ouch.



I thought Mike goes both ways??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> I thought Mike goes both ways??
> [/QUOTE He’s a good guy though


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2020)

The sellers handle is, 1oldcop.
$3,500 and climbing, just for the tank!
Then a retracted bid, now sitting at $2,100
Talk about defunding the Police!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2020)

why would people bid 4 days before the ending?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 17, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why would people bid 4 days before the ending?



People pump it up because I know everybody wants it And They can’t afford it.that’s probably why it want Back to 21


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like the front fork showed up on eBay for the motorbike same seller Wonder where the rest of it is?????


----------



## John G04 (Jul 17, 2020)

$197 for a fork with no truss rods!? People are getting really bad swap meet fever


----------



## 1motime (Jul 17, 2020)

Truss rods not included.  Stay tuned


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2020)

I wonder if someone is going to try their damn best to buy the major components and keep this bike together. They may already have the small pits and pieces.


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2020)

This "1oldcop" may be a avid vintage knife person but he knows enough to bust the sh_t apart on this Motorbike.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 17, 2020)

stoney said:


> This "1oldcop" may be a avid vintage knife person but he knows enough to bust the sh_t apart on this Motorbike.





I’m sure he’ll get more parting it out but I bet the bike would of brought plently complete. Was a nice original and with bidding how it is I bet it would of brought at least 4,000. “1oldcop” is just being greedy imo


----------



## 1motime (Jul 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> I’m sure he’ll get more parting it out but I bet the bike would of brought plently complete. Was a nice original and with bidding how it is I bet it would of brought at least 4,000. “1oldcop” is just being greedy imo



Guyis probably not a CABE member.  In for the most money


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 17, 2020)

Remind me of the old Johnny Cash song One piece at a time   Surprised He didn’t take the Door off the tank And Tried to sell it separately


----------



## 1motime (Jul 22, 2020)

SOLD  $3050.  Fork is still available.  Or for those of us on a tighter budget...





						Free Standing Toilet Paper Roll Holder for Bathroom Storage  for sale online
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Free Standing Toilet Paper Roll Holder for Bathroom Storage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Oilit (Jul 23, 2020)

1motime said:


> Guyis probably not a CABE member.  In for the most money



Remember the CABE is a public forum and anybody can join. I've helped (usually new) members with information on their finds only to see the bike immediately go up for sale, and if I needed the money bad enough I would do the same. You can't deposit sentiment at the bank.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 2, 2020)

Back on the market!  "Buyer" got too happy pushing the button then flaked








						VINTAGE PRE WAR SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE TANK 1930'S ORIGINAL MEN'S BICYCLE PART  | eBay
					

It has the original paint. The door hinge and latch work properly. There are no dents in the tank.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 2, 2020)

Well well well what do you know one of those deals...Had his friends and family pump it up hoping to snag someone didn’t work Or like the member above said someone realized they paid way way too much and didn’t send the funds now it’s re-listed... Now We will get a real buyer


----------

